
MIT researchers 3-D print colloidal crystals - rbanffy
https://www.nanotechnologyworld.org/single-post/2018/08/31/MIT-researchers-3-D-print-colloidal-crystals
======
yohann305
>> "If you could 3-D print a circuit that manipulates photons instead of
electrons, that could pave the way for future applications in light-based
computing".

This goes hand in hand with the post that made news on HN 3 days ago about
"Researchers demonstrate the first single-photon transistor using a
semiconductor"

source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17949622](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17949622)

Where can we learn more about "light-based computing"?

------
amelius
Isn't this similar to how a silicon wafer is made, i.e. pulling an ingot from
a melt, except you're now doing things upside down?

